# What would it like if humans were born from eggs?



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

We be chickens. Sorry folks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Humans are born from eggs. How long ago was your biology class?


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> Humans are born from eggs. How long ago was your biology class?


Too long. I thought about that later.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Human embryos are much more complex. If we were hatched (not born) from eggs we would, most likely, be Turkenduks


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've known many turkeys over the years. Many of them were chicken.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I saw a sign yesterday which read "I like humans, they taste like ckickens".


----------

